# نظم التخزين



## mkm13402 (20 فبراير 2007)

إخوانى المهندسين
هل يوجد كتاب يشرح عن التصميم الخاص بنظم التخزين المختلفة
عن ال
pallet rack
long span
locker
mezzanine
عربى او انجليزى
او موافع تعطى معلومات مفيدة عن التصميم
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## محمد فوزى (20 فبراير 2007)

http://www.inventoryops.com/index.htm
يرجى الرجوع للرابط اعلاه لعل هناك فائدة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله 

يوجد كتاب اكثر من رائع لكن للاسف لاتوجد نسخة الكترونية يمكنك شراؤه 

كنت قد وضعته في مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية


اسم الكتاب

Facilities Planning

المؤلفون

James A. Tompkins, John A. White, Yavuz A. Bozer, J. M. A. Tanchoco

رقم النسخة
3rd Edition

السنة
2003

عدد الصفحات

760 

والرابط من الاخ محمد فوزي رائع اتمنى يفيدك


----------

